# didn't plan this ...but I have some fry!!!



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know have about 25 RCS fry and 10 fish fry...(think they are my turquoise rainbow fish, but not sure ). I have them all in a breeder basket until they are big enough to not get sucked up the filter. The shrimp have been in the basket for about a month but want them to be a bit bigger. the fish have been in there for a few days....the other day I noticed some eggs on my floating plant so I threw it in the basket with the shrimp....not all of them have hatched but I have about 10 fry swimming around for a couple of days. The other eggs seem to be continuing to develop. Is this normal for some to take longer then others? I am trying to grow some infusoria and am feeding them some baby fish powder now. I can't tell if they are eating it but they don't seem to be dying. I was not planning on breeding anything ...but looks like the little guys and gals had another idea.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Blue rainbows, M. lacustris, will breed in the tank, but they fry are really tiny. I have a bunch of unplanned for boesemanni rainbows right now. They grew very slowly for 2 weeks, and then took off running.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

they are pretty small ....only other fish I have are 3 neon tetras / 3 oto's / 2 bolivian rams / 1 peppermint pleco and some shrimp.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a nice unexpected surprise. I have a baby pepper cory cat right now in my small 10g. I never expected it, I thought I had 2 males. He is so cute and little, hides really well. Keeps out of harms way of my rosy barbs.


----------

